

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo - danboarder
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo

======
joshguthrie
"Thou shallt not link to en.m.wikipedia.org on purpose."

